# Awaiting relative's permit to accompany spouse



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I am awaiting the renewal of my relative's permit to accompany my SAC spouse.
I left the country and was banned, appealed, the ban was waived. So I returned and they gave me a three month visitor visa that expires on November 13th.

1) do I need to leave the country by then (November 13th) or can I remain in SA and still wait for my TRP renewal? If I didn't leave the country then I would still just be here waiting in the same situation. 

2) If I consult an immigration lawyer what will they be able to do to help me? i.e. Speed up the process of my renewal or are they just going to be calling the hotline constantly like I already do to no avail.

Any advice welcome!


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi there

I am aware that this is an older post but hope you might be able to help me anyway.

When you left the country and was banned how long did the appeal take and did you do it yourself?

Hope to hear back

Best


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Hi there
I did it myself, it took just over a week from when I submitted the application via e-mail. 
So glad I didn't waste the thousands or rands I was quoted by a lawyer!


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow!!! That was quick!!!! Well done 

I might have to do the same... Waiting for my appeal and it is taking sooooooo long 

Have your visa come through now?


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Yes my visa came through in October, now I'm getting ready to apply for permanent residency :see_no_evil: I pray for mercy and grace!


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good luck  I hope DHA gives you an easy ride.

I might come crying to you again if/when I need to leave the country and get the dreaded stamp 'undesirable'. What a horrible word anyway


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> I am awaiting the renewal of my relative's permit to accompany my SAC spouse.
> I left the country and was banned, appealed, the ban was waived. So I returned and they gave me a three month visitor visa that expires on November 13th.
> 
> 1) do I need to leave the country by then (November 13th) or can I remain in SA and still wait for my TRP renewal? If I didn't leave the country then I would still just be here waiting in the same situation.
> ...


Hello Jenny- could you please tell me how do u check if the ban is waived? Do u receive email? SMS?


----------

